# Putnam Co.hunting looking for members



## Big M (Feb 9, 2006)

Year round club looking for 6 or 7 new members.We have 1200 ac. with a 20 ac. bass lake.Dues are $400.00 a year.
60 ac. in wheat and corn fields planted year round.We take 3 or 4 nice bucks a year off the land.
I am going to show the land Sunday 02/19/06 (rain or shine) ill be there.


----------



## FerrisBueller (Feb 10, 2006)

PM Sent.


----------



## BDI (Feb 10, 2006)

*pm*

Big M , You have a PM


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Feb 10, 2006)

PM'd


----------



## formula1 (Feb 10, 2006)

*Putnam Lease*

Pm Sent. 

Thanks!


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (Feb 10, 2006)

Pm sent.


----------



## abuice34 (Feb 10, 2006)

PM Sent.  Thanks


----------



## 20gauge (Feb 10, 2006)

p.m. sent


----------



## ysbulldawg (Feb 10, 2006)

how many total members,also would like a contact number


----------



## copperhead (Feb 10, 2006)

*Putnam County*

PM sent also


----------



## gwcarter3 (Feb 10, 2006)

*Putnam County club*

I am looking for 2 spots for my brother and myself.
Let me know if you still have spots.

404-964-8205 Gary


----------



## Big M (Feb 10, 2006)

I have replyed to all pm's


----------



## chris_usmc (Feb 11, 2006)

PM sent


----------



## flyingt (Feb 11, 2006)

I would be interested for this coming season. I have been on the same lease for 5 years and planted 4 acres of foodplots this year then had the other guys move in around my plots. not very happy. My 11 year old son may sit with me for one hunt but I normally hunt by my self.


----------



## 270MOA (Feb 11, 2006)

PM sent


----------



## Big M (Feb 11, 2006)

I have sent a reply to all pm's


----------



## ryan (Feb 11, 2006)

*putnam county reply*

very interested in memberships please pm me  thanks


----------



## Big M (Feb 12, 2006)

I am working on replys,from pm's sent to me
Thanks,Mike


----------



## Big M (Feb 12, 2006)

Big M said:
			
		

> Year round club looking for 6 or 7 new members.We have 1200 ac. with a 20 ac. bass lake.Dues are $400.00 a year.
> 60 ac. in wheat and corn fields planted year round.We take 3 or 4 nice bucks a year off the land.


Hears a few pics of deer we took last year


----------



## rwseay (Feb 14, 2006)

*Club Openings*

Do you have any openings left?  If so, could you sent me a copy of the rules?


----------



## NDFAN (Feb 15, 2006)

*club opening*

pm sent


----------



## Don D (Feb 15, 2006)

I may be interested in joining your club. Can you e-mail me club rules ect. to ddeaustin@taylormathis.com


----------



## Don D (Feb 15, 2006)

Any other way to contact you. I may be going through putnam co. this week end.


----------



## Big M (Feb 15, 2006)

To" all that has sent me a PM.I am going to show the land Sunday rain or shine.


----------



## ysbulldawg (Feb 15, 2006)

big m can you e-mail me the location of the club and where you are going to meet and show the property sunday also how many members will be in the club.
e-mail address ysbulldawg@charter.net or call me at 770-402-7506

thanks


----------



## BDI (Feb 17, 2006)

*pm*

Sent another pm


BDI


----------



## Big M (Feb 17, 2006)

BDI,pm back to you


----------



## beretta (Feb 18, 2006)

Do you serve wine & cheese?????


----------



## Big M (Feb 18, 2006)

Beretta-you to come down and help show the land .you no all the good spots


----------



## Terminator (Feb 18, 2006)

*Putnam Co. land*

You have a PM.


----------



## jlt4800 (Feb 20, 2006)

*Putnam CO.*

Any openings left, What about guests,family members?
       Thanks


----------



## Big M (Feb 20, 2006)

jlt4800 said:
			
		

> Any openings left, What about guests,family members?
> Thanks


You have a pm


----------



## Big M (Feb 20, 2006)

hound dog said:
			
		

> Thanks for meating us on sun. can't wate till hunting season to sit around the camp and tell tall tales.See you down there.


hound dog I no what you mean,I am ready myself


----------



## DRHUNTER (Feb 21, 2006)

*Memberships*

PM sent


----------



## Big M (Feb 21, 2006)

DRHUNTER,pm back to you


----------



## BCR840 (Feb 22, 2006)

*any openings*

Do you have any openings left, I would need 2 to 3 spots.  How many total members.  what about camping etc.  Please email me @ bcr840@comcast.net or call 404-702-7846 Thankyou.


----------



## pwdawson (Feb 22, 2006)

*Any openings????*

Sent PM


----------



## Eagle Eye II (Feb 22, 2006)

*When is the next showing?*

Big M,
I'm interested in the 1200 acre club you have in Putnam co.  i'll be coming from Augusta, Ga.  Do you have any openings left?  When will you be showing the land again?  Would your club welcome a bowhunter?



			
				Big M said:
			
		

> Year round club looking for 6 or 7 new members.We have 1200 ac. with a 20 ac. bass lake.Dues are $400.00 a year.
> 60 ac. in wheat and corn fields planted year round.We take 3 or 4 nice bucks a year off the land.
> I am going to show the land Sunday 02/19/06 (rain or shine) ill be there.


----------



## Big M (Feb 22, 2006)

pm sent back


----------



## georgian76 (Feb 25, 2006)

Is your club full? There sure has been a lot of intrest.


----------



## chris_usmc (Mar 1, 2006)

*Putnam lease*

PM Sent


----------



## silvertop (Mar 4, 2006)

Would like more info.  Interested.  PM or fall40@peoplepc.com, 770-495-8274. Thanks, Tony (silvertop)


----------



## Big M (Mar 5, 2006)

Thanks to all who has replyed .The cub is full


----------



## Double Gobble (Mar 9, 2006)

If you have not filled your openings please responed


----------



## JW771 (Jun 23, 2006)

If you still have any openings, I am very interested in learning more about the club.


----------

